# Subjunctive



## chifladoporlosidiomas

Hi! I would like to know about the subjunctive mood in Tagalog. Is it similar to the infinitive? Anymore information would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Cracker Jack

There is a subjunctive mood in Tagalog and it is used to express wishes, desires, etc.  However the tense used is either present or future.  It's on a case-to-case basis.


----------



## Pinoy Tsinoy

In Tagalog, the subjunctive is expressed using particles with the infinitive:  Umulan na sana (May it rain {already}); Tanggalin ko kaya ito ngayon (What if I remove this now?); Pagpalain ka nawa ng Maykapal (May God bless you).  The particles are sana, kaya and nawa.


----------

